

Ask HN: video/screencast sites for learning programming? - vijayr

I know many of us here aren't big fans of video training/screencasts, but I watched few railscasts videos and liked them, would like to try a few more videos on other subjects.  I found these in my search, I am sure there are better ones that I missed.  Can anyone suggest them?<p>Lynda.com - looks like most titles are for beginners<p>http://www.railstutorial.org/vanguard - looks good, but expensive<p>railscasts - best free resource I found so far, but its just one subject<p>http://peepcode.com/ - seems nice, they also have a number of subjects
======
patrickmclaren
I noticed the links you posted were rails related, but here are some
programming related videos/lectures.

Stanford Video Lectures Programming Methodology -
[http://see.stanford.edu/see/courseinfo.aspx?coll=824a47e1-13...](http://see.stanford.edu/see/courseinfo.aspx?coll=824a47e1-135f-4508-a5aa-866adcae1111)
Programming Abstraction -
[http://see.stanford.edu/see/courseinfo.aspx?coll=11f4f422-56...](http://see.stanford.edu/see/courseinfo.aspx?coll=11f4f422-5670-4b4c-889c-008262e09e4e)
Programming Paradigms -
[http://see.stanford.edu/see/courseinfo.aspx?coll=2d712634-2b...](http://see.stanford.edu/see/courseinfo.aspx?coll=2d712634-2bf1-4b55-9a3a-ca9d470755ee)
Machine Learning -
[http://see.stanford.edu/see/courseinfo.aspx?coll=348ca38a-3a...](http://see.stanford.edu/see/courseinfo.aspx?coll=348ca38a-3a6d-4052-937d-cb017338d7b1)

SICP - [http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-
sussma...](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-sussman-
lectures/)

Google Tech Talks Advanced Topics in Programming Languages -
[http://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleTechTalks#p/u/16/wDN_EYUvU...](http://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleTechTalks#p/u/16/wDN_EYUvUq0)

AI Lecture Series -
[http://www.youtube.com/user/nptelhrd#grid/user/6EE0CD02910E5...](http://www.youtube.com/user/nptelhrd#grid/user/6EE0CD02910E57B8)
Software Engineering Lecture Series -
[http://www.youtube.com/user/nptelhrd#grid/user/8751DA481F0F0...](http://www.youtube.com/user/nptelhrd#grid/user/8751DA481F0F0D17)

Python Design Patterns - <http://videolectures.net/youtube_martelli_python/>

------
eccp
TekPub (<http://tekpub.com/>) has some other tutorials more/less in the style
of PeepCode. A couple of the series are free.

~~~
vijayr
wow, this one looks pretty good, and it is affordable, thank you for the link.

------
macmac
Video: [http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-
sussma...](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-sussman-
lectures/)

IDE: <http://www.racket-lang.org/>

------
genieyclo
I find Bucky's videos on Youtube to be very good.
<[http://www.youtube.com/user/thenewboston>](http://www.youtube.com/user/thenewboston>);
He has a large set of videos on Python, C, C++, iPhone dev, and much more.
Short and to the point, with great examples. Of course, there's a lot of other
good playlists on Youtube like his ones, I just like his style of teaching.

------
acangiano
ThinkCode.TV (<http://thinkcode.tv>) is my startup, which is dedicated to
programming screencasts.

------
eccp
Show me do (<http://showmedo.com/>) has a diversity of subjects, including
programming.

------
thibaut_barrere
You will find all the useful video content I could find here:

<http://www.learnivore.com>

(a side project where I aggregate railscasts, peepcode, teachmetocode, lynda
and many more, including beginner and advanced content, paid and free).

Here are a few pointers to begin with specific subjects:

\- <http://www.learnivore.com/search/mongodb>

\- <http://www.learnivore.com/search/%22ruby+basics%22>

\- <http://www.learnivore.com/search/ruby+essentials>

\- <http://www.learnivore.com/search/source/lynda>

cheers!

------
danramteke
Standford also recorded their classes on iPhone development and posted them to
iTunes U. These podcasts helped me quite a bit when I was starting out on the
iPhone.

Feed:
[http://deimos3.apple.com/WebObjects/Core.woa/Feed/itunes.sta...](http://deimos3.apple.com/WebObjects/Core.woa/Feed/itunes.stanford.edu.3124430053.03124430055)

------
andrewl
These short videos about using Vim are good:

<http://vimcasts.org/>

------
flipp
Udemy (<http://udemy.com>) has courses from a bunch of schools (MIT, Stanford,
Cal, etc) on programming and a bunch of other stuff too.

------
bradly
Pragmatic Programmers has some nice long-form screencasts on multiple
subjects.

<http://pragprog.com/screencasts>

------
ioquatix
I'm not sure if this helps: <http://programming.dojo.net.nz/>

------
corin_
Afraid I don't have any others, but can certainly receommend peepcode - just
hope they keep on growing into new areas.

------
csomar
nettuts.com has got some nice screen casts. Long ones are paying.

